
Cars are more complicated to engineer than airplanes or Space Shuttles (2010) - kingkongjaffa
https://www.autoblog.com/2010/07/27/why-does-it-cost-so-much-for-automakers-to-develop-new-models/
======
kingkongjaffa
This article makes the bold claim that: ""Cars are far more complicated to
engineer than airplanes and Space Shuttles. [Airplanes] don't have to be
subjected to the same conditions customers subject cars to."

I work in the automotive industry and I would say this is false, Aero and
Space are an order of magnitude more difficult conceptually and in terms of
the organisation required to produce one.

Does anyone have any data points / anecdotes around this topic?

